# When is it safe for a rat dam and her litter to go back with her original cage mate?



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

My rat dam's pups are 16 days old and she has been housed separately from her original cagemate. I do not want to put any pups at risk and need to know when it is _safe_ to do introductions and when they can ALL live together. If I have to wait until weaning or if it is best to wait until the the rat pups are big enough to defend themselves please advise.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't before 3 weeks old.

But really it depends on the cage/cagemate. 

Some rats will be fine with babies but not all of them will be.

If she has ever shown aggressive behaviors, even signs I would not put them together. If you are unsure do a small careful intro and see how she reacts.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

3-5 weeks.


----------

